# Exercise and low carb diet



## wass71 (May 16, 2021)

Hi all,
How do you balance the low carb diet with workouts?
I do 4 1 hour workouts after work with a PT after work. and was wondering wether i should eat before the workout and wether i should introduce some carbs in?
If youre on low carb diet, whats the carb count when exercising?

thanks everyone


----------



## trophywench (May 16, 2021)

How does your BG test after the hour compare with the one you did before it normally?  How long is that since you ate and how long afterwards do you eat again?


----------



## wass71 (May 16, 2021)

I will test this week and see. I dont test that often, Ive lost about 11kg in the last year.
lunch is usually around 1, with exercise at 5 or 6 , then eat at 7 on workout nights


----------



## Maca44 (May 17, 2021)

My runs are always in the morning after Keto toast I find I can run for an hour without getting low and I add no extra carbs I want to burn more fat so this works best for me.


----------

